# New to all of this - Had colonoscopy on Jan 8th



## Rhea71 (Jan 9, 2003)

Hi everyone, I'm very new to all of this and just basically wanting to get my answers. =)I had a colonoscopy last Wed. Dr said everything looked great and to call if any questions/etc.If I had "anything" ie chrohns or one of the cancers - would he tell be 'looking' or would they take a sample to test? He said that I did a very good prep and cleaned myself out well. One thing that I'm concerned about is yesterday (the day after the procedure) and today I'm starting back with the diarrhea, bloating, & cramping. When I called the office they said it was unusual for this to happen because I should have been 'cleaned out' from the procedure.I'm just absolutely lost on this whole subject. They did the colonoscopy to rule everything else out, so I guess they could diagnose IBS -- but where does this get me? Where should I go from here?Again, 2 days after the colonoscopy procedure and I'm having diarrhea - which is my main symptom (I guess) of IBS. Is this normal?Help!Rhonda


----------



## ThisBearBites (Aug 28, 2002)

My IBS after went right back to D within a couple of days. My body seems to think anything in - must get rid of it fast! Colonoscopy is the best way to look for anything abnormal. When you have IBS, your colon can look great - it just doesn't feel great. It is hard to feel so bad and then have tests show nothing. You don't want them to find anything wrong, but on the other hand, "something" possibly could be fixed. I have had IBS for 20 years. It took a serious turn for the worse last year. My GI ran all possible tests on me before giving a IBS diagnosis still. (Adhesions had caused additional damage for me) But he wanted to be sure nothing was missed or ignored. We did find a bad stomach and esophogaus ulcer we had no idea I had. I was in so much pain elsewhere, I didn't notice those symptoms. Now, that I'm healing from my "clean-up" surgery - now, I KNOW I have an ulcer.You may want to ask your GI about also doing an upper GI and an endoscopy. Nothing like peace of mind. Stress wondering about the unknown will only feed your IBS.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well CALL Rhea and ask this guy "UM DOC???? Ya wanna tell me what your diagnosis is???? And then ya wanna tell me how you are going to help me????!!!!" I can't stand these nit wits, sorry. There you go, had the test and he tells ya nuthin. "Is it IBS or NOT Doc???!!!"Rhea sorry but this gets me fired up. They just don't get what it is like to be on the other "end" of that scope. They have no idea what we go through. So it falls to su to tell them. If you don't get a diagnosis from this sterling professional







Call your GP or whoever sent you to this GI and ask HIM/HER what the diagnosis is. Usually once you have an IBS diagnosis, a GP Doc, (reg Dr) can help you manage the symptoms. If you are D now after the test, that is not uncommon if you are prone to diarrhea or (D). Ask your reg Doc to help you manage your symptoms. Ask if you would be a good canidate for the drug Lotronex. Here: Some basic, in English, info on IBS: Be sure to click on the "Related Diets" link at the bottom of the page. http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm Here is a thread from a month or so ago of what folks thought helped them manage IBS D. http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030919 Here is Calcium info: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=25;t=000746 And here is a thread about techniques to manage IBS behaviorally and loads of good info: (This is a long one and try to not read it all in one sitting, as all that info can overwhelm the best of us,







But it is waay worth it info..







) http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...ic;f=1;t=030825 And here is a great thread about Foods and IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...t=030876#000002 And here is a link to the 5-HT3 Forum which gives much information about the drug for D, Lotronex. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...&f=18&submit=Go I know this is alot of info all at once. But I found educating myself about IBS and symptom management was key in helping me. Cause if we all waited til our Doc's helped.....







it would take waaaaay longer than reading all of this will.







So please take your time with all of this info. Read a little, post your questions and we all will try to help ya best we can.And.........._Welcome!!!_







BQ


----------



## Rhea71 (Jan 9, 2003)

Thank you Bear and BQ a bunch. You both have helped a great deal. Have yet to scroll thru all the links but have looked at a number of them and I know they'll help!We have milk and egg allergies in our house, so strict diets are nothing new to me! =) Looks like I have some detecting work ahead of me to figure out what works and what doesnt.Again thanks, &







I'm sure I'll post more...


----------

